# one lovebird or two?



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

maybe a stupid question, but one or two? if i get two females/males will they be ok together or is it best one male one female and get the male neutered? (if that's even possible)

orrrrrr just one?


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm gonna let somebody else answer that because my brain just exploded :lol2:


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

ljb107 said:


> I'm gonna let somebody else answer that because my brain just exploded :lol2:


sorry..

am i better off getting a male and female, or a same sex pair if i decide to get two?

or am i better off with one? (if that makes any more sense)

and if it's a male/female pair, can i get the male neutered(if that's even possible)


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

I think you just need to keep on doing plenty of research.


----------



## Wee (May 21, 2013)

2 females would be better i would guess cause 2 females are okay together with basically anything I've owned :whistling2: I have no idea though, try yahoo answers or something:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## clark60 (Mar 18, 2013)

*lovebirds*

what do you want out of your birds tame pets?happy breeding pair?something to look at?how do you plan to house them?


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

clark60 said:


> what do you want out of your birds tame pets?happy breeding pair?something to look at?how do you plan to house them?


tame pets/in a large parrot cage if i can


----------



## clark60 (Mar 18, 2013)

*parrot*

then buy a handreared baby you will find many adverts on the net you mightood luck


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

No they cannot be neutered :shock:!
Lovebirds are not sexually dimorphic: cannot be sexed visually so dna sexing would be needed if you want to know what you have (I've only fostered a pair and I didn't know what sex they were so not 100% sure how a same sex pair gets along together)
They have a reputation for not staying tame and prefer to be as a pair and bond closely together. This doesn't mean they won't interact with you at all but are unlikely to crave attention from you like a hand reared bird. I fostered 2 parent reared lovebirds for a while and one was quite handleable and used to go up my sleeve,
Hand reared LBs handled regularly and trained basic birdie requests e.g. step up, fly to me etc. are said to be ok pets but can be nippy and need a lot of your attention as they form a close bond, if they don't get the attention they are said to loose their tameness
They also make a high pitched/shrill noise which is not pleasant but when I had my fosters they didn't make the noise all the time (like budgies that tend to chatter constantly).
You seem to make constant threads about different types of animals


----------

